# My new BMW m135i



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Just a few picks of my new BMW m135i. I collected the car untouched by the dealer but due to work I ended up paying one of the pros on here to prep it for me! A full detail will be on the cards in the next few weeks!


----------



## -Raven- (Aug 26, 2010)

Sweet ride! These go hard! Enjoy!


----------



## SystemClenz (Oct 31, 2008)

Lush car and the ride is sooooo smooth


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

Stunning car mate, i think i may have seen a sneak pic of this on Twitter over the weekend possibly, if you're in the Midlands and the detailer goes by the name of B... T.........??

If so, you've got the top man for the job!

Jon


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Stunning car mate, i think i may have seen a sneak pic of this on Twitter over the weekend possibly, if you're in the Midlands and the detailer goes by the name of B... T.........??
> 
> If so, you've got the top man for the job!
> 
> Jon


No that's not me mate! I'm down south in Essex!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

very nice indeed..
daft Q - if a pro detailer has only just worked their magic on it, why would you need to detail so soon?..


----------



## Naddy37 (Oct 27, 2005)

-Kev- said:


> very nice indeed..
> daft Q - if a pro detailer has only just worked their magic on it, why would you need to detail so soon?..


Because the Pro-Detailer only did the prep, re-read it...


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

-Kev- said:


> very nice indeed..
> daft Q - if a pro detailer has only just worked their magic on it, why would you need to detail so soon?..


I just had the detailer do a wash, seal with autobrite project 32 and seal the wheels. I'd like to possibly clay and get a more long term sealant on there. Proberly zaino. 
Can I mention the detailers name on here as I was very pleased with the work?


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

neilos said:


> Because the Pro-Detailer only did the prep, re-read it...


which could of easily been a full protection detail, thank-you..
 right back at ya..


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

204driver said:


> I just had the detailer do a wash, seal with autobrite project 32 and seal the wheels. I'd like to possibly clay and get a more long term sealant on there. Proberly zaino.
> Can I mention the detailers name on here as I was very pleased with the work?


ah right :thumb:
fire away


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Ok! It was Rob at Gleamachine! He only lives 10 mins away from me! Excellent work, and he did it at very short notice just before Xmas!


----------



## -Kev- (Oct 30, 2007)

ah, recall seeing a pic or two on his facebook page


----------



## danga200 (Feb 22, 2010)

Lovely motor.


----------



## JBirchy (Oct 9, 2010)

204driver said:


> Ok! It was Rob at Gleamachine! He only lives 10 mins away from me! Excellent work, and he did it at very short notice just before Xmas!


Ahh yeah - been following Rob for a couple of year now - real quality stuff!


----------



## slim_boy_fat (Jun 23, 2006)

Lovely car - it'll live up to the number too!! [Nippy ]


----------



## MadOnVaux! (Jun 2, 2008)

You need to edit the pics so they show in a list rather than side by side.


----------



## Wout_RS (Jun 13, 2012)

congratz on the new ride!


----------



## Derekh929 (Aug 28, 2011)

Very nice Q car excellent buy


----------



## SteveTDCi (Feb 8, 2006)

Very nice, love the red leather


----------



## Blackroc (Dec 10, 2012)

204driver said:


> Just a few picks of my new BMW m135i. I collected the car untouched by the dealer but due to work I ended up paying one of the pros on here to prep it for me! A full detail will be on the cards in the next few weeks!


I'm sure I've seen you somewhere before.... ;-)

M135s take over DW 

Ours:


----------



## Grommit (May 3, 2011)

Sex! I want one


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

And I'm sure I've seen you somewhere before Blackroc! The name Remy rings a bell aswell!


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

slim_boy_fat said:


> Lovely car - it'll live up to the number too!! [Nippy ]


We got a choice of number plates and they were all pretty crap! We choose this one. We call it "2 NIPPY" !!


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

JBirchy said:


> Ahh yeah - been following Rob for a couple of year now - real quality stuff!


He sure is! Even though I just had the car washed and sealed with a spray detailer it still looked stunning when I collected it. :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Hi Paul, Happy New Year mate.

Thanks for the kind words, here's a couple more of your awesome car.


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Gleammachine said:


> Hi Paul, Happy New Year mate.
> 
> Thanks for the kind words, here's a couple more of your awesome car.


Thanks mate! I gave the 1st wash by myself last week! That project 32 is still beading nicely! Oh and the dent man at sytner was superb! 15mins and there is NO TRACE of the door ding now! :thumb:


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

204driver said:


> Thanks mate! I gave the 1st wash by myself last week! That project 32 is still beading nicely! Oh and the dent man at sytner was superb! 15mins and there is NO TRACE of the door ding now! :thumb:


Good stuff, glad it's sorted.:thumb:

Speak soon.


----------



## MidlandsCarCare (Feb 18, 2006)

Beautiful car and perfect spec - not sure if I'd go DCT or not - manual would be more fun I'd imagine!


----------



## DMH-01 (Mar 29, 2011)

Very nice motor mate :thumb:


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

MidlandsCarCare said:


> Beautiful car and perfect spec - not sure if I'd go DCT or not - manual would be more fun I'd imagine!


The auto box is very good but the test drive I had was with a auto and I didn't like it personally. I'm a bit old school! A sports car should always be a manual IMHO!


----------



## polishyourcar (Oct 2, 2010)

Nice motor. Good choice with the manual


----------



## TopSport+ (Jul 22, 2012)

looks awesome:thumb:


----------



## robertdon777 (Nov 3, 2005)

Great motor, nothing better for the money. They come very well specced as standard (Leather, Bluetooth, Xenons etc.) is the screen just the standard screen or is that a Nav model?

Rob


----------



## 204driver (Aug 27, 2008)

Hi, yes it's got to be the best car for value for money at the moment. It's just the standard screen. I was trying to keep the options list low and nav is a £2k option. For something that i use very very rarely it just wasn't worth to be. Yes it add a bit to resale value but you still got that £2k upfront.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice car, powerful engine:thumb:


----------



## Chrissyronald (Jan 15, 2012)

Beautiful machine


----------



## Stan 24v (Jan 28, 2008)

Lovely car mate! Ive just picked mine up too 

How much was the detail, if you dont mind me asking? Is it holding up well?


----------



## blenki (Apr 28, 2012)

Nice car, liking the red interior with white exterior


----------



## JwilliamsM (Dec 20, 2011)

stunning! do like these simply cause of the power they have  all they need is a diff and you effectively have a 1M


----------



## Clyde (Feb 15, 2012)

Stunning car. I almost brought one prior to getting the A5 Sportback.


----------



## DJ X-Ray (Sep 2, 2012)

Lovely motor mate.


----------



## Black.MB (Aug 22, 2012)

Nice car mate:thumb:


----------

